# Belkin Av24502 HDMI Switcher - $7.57



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

in case anyone needs one, the Belkin Av24502 Pureav Hdmi Interface 3-To-1 Video Switch is selling for $7.57 from PC Universe on Amazon.com. Not sure if it's a typo, but i ordered one just to have on hand. $16 incl. s/h. can't beat the price.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B000I3DTCA


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up! I just ordered one. I'll use it to connect my TiVo Series 3 HD DVR to my Sony RP TV along with my Toshiba HDA2 HD DVD player. (Only one HDMI input on the TV, so only have the HD DVD player connected to that input and the TiVo connected via component input.


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

glad someone else could take advantage. my Toshiba HD-A3 arrives today and i was realizing that if/when i get another HD rcvr from DTV, that i'll be fresh out of HDMI slots. that's when i ran across the Belkin switcher. i almost got it yesterday for $75! glad i waited. incidentally, my HD DVD was $159 + 10 free movies. now amazon has it for $220 with 7 movies. you really gotta watch amazon, their prices fluctuate drastically.

in any case, not sure wht the switcher is so cheap, but glad we could get it!! BTW - one of the reviewers said it works well with the Harmony remote. i hope to get the 890 soon too. i've got my eye on amazon!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm in even though I don't need one right now.


----------



## akula169 (Nov 3, 2007)

doh!

Looks like someone fixed it and moved the decimal to the correct place.

$74.99 now


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

good thing i got mine hope they ship it


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

naijai said:


> good thing i got mine hope they ship it


i've been wondering the same thing. i'm hoping since they haven't canceled the order right away we'll get lucky. their mistake, they should eat it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

naijai said:


> good thing i got mine hope they ship it


ditto, even though I don't need it. You never know, it might show up on Ebay one of these days.  I received my confirmation.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/PC_Universe


It appears they make a habit of this kind of thing.


> 8/13/07 3:54 PM
> 
> Placed an order via amazon from them, I get an e-mail a day later that says my order has been cancelled. No explanation other than if I go to the same site, the item is still in stock, at a higher price.





> 3/12/07 12:55 PM
> 
> Terrible place. Dishonest. Bait and switch. Advertise an item as available at one price. After you give your address/credit card info and make the order, they tell you it's not available at that price any more, but available at a higher price, and "Please feel free to place another order".
> Don't bother with these crooks!





> 3/12/07 10:48 AM
> 
> I placed an order to PCU through Amazon the other day. The order was confirmed and I got an email that said the order had shipped. Then today I get another email that says, no, the order was cancelled. They didn't have the item for the advertised price after all. So I got nothing but they got my CC number. I will be watching closely because with their already low rating you never know what might happen. Last time I ever deal with this merchant. Avoid like the plague.


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

they just canceled my order


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

rjf said:


> they just canceled my order


Mine, too! I suggest we all send nastygrams to Amazon and get them to remove PC Universe from their vendor list. I guess I'll just go ahead and order one from Monoprice, or otherwise just live with component out from my HD TiVo.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I haven't been canceled (yet). I received my confirmation from Amazon, but never received one from the seller. Did you guys get a confirmation from the actual seller yesterday?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It still shows as an open order at Amazon with a delivery date of Dec 5 - 10. The seller is located about 60 miles south of me. If I had the time I would pay them a little visit.


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

i had the same confirmations yesterday but got the cancelation today. wonder if complaining to amazon would do any good


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

If I get cancelled, which I am sure I will, I am going to post a link in their Amazon feedback area referring all to the Resellerratings comments about them. If I were you I would certainly post negative feedback... today. I can't belive the 95% positive ratings at Amazon. Obviously they don't record all feedback. I suspect that if an order is cancelled Amazon doesn't give the opportunity to leave feedback.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Still no word. I ordered two other items from other vendors yesterday. Both of those (on Amazon history) are listed as completed orders, while the Belkin is listed as an open order.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

As of this morning my order has been cancelled. I suggest that we all post our comments at Resellerratings.com. I just did.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I just sent the following to Amazon. I doubt that I will hear anything back though.



> I placed an order and received a confirmation
> (Order number 102-1639944-xxxxxxxxx) and the seller PCUniverse.com cancelled
> the order with no comment about why. It appears that they do this on a
> regular basis per the feedback here: http://www.resellerratings.com/store/PC_Universe Why would Amazon allow
> ...


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

i complained to amazon too and just got a standard reply back about supply and reseller integrity. amazon is great, but when it comes to thinking outside the script....


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I got no response from Amazon at all, not even a canned response.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/PC_Universe
They seem to have decided to respond to all the negative posts today (I was informed by email). I responded to their response on my post and it should be reposted in a day or two.


----------

